# Surround speaker placement?



## Dbeistel (Dec 31, 2006)

I will begin a dedicated HT in Jan. I have the typical room over a garage with a 5' knee wall and a slanted ceiling. (see attached) The room is 14' wide and approx 21' long and the floor to ceiling height is 8'. I'm going to raise the ceiling height to 9'.

My question is where do you guys place your surround speakers, on the knee wall or on the ceiling. My surrounds are Def Tech BP1 bi-poles


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Ht Room Over Garage*



Dbeistel said:


> I will begin a dedicated HT in Jan. I have the typical room over a garage with a 5' knee wall and a slanted ceiling. (see attached) The room is 14' wide and approx 21' long and the floor to ceiling height is 8'. I'm going to raise the ceiling height to 9'.
> 
> My question is where do you guys place your surround speakers, on the knee wall or on the ceiling. My surrounds are Def Tech BP1 bi-poles


First of all ... Welcome to the forum :wave::wave:

Now, about the speakers ... is preferable to have it at ear level (that's what I read everywhere) ... so in your case I think you can use the knee wall, or you can also use the ceiling (I see that is angled down) ... my recommendation is to try both places and see which position give you the best sound :yes::yes:

Good Luck :T:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Ht Room Over Garage*

I did an install several years ago with a similar setup and mounted the surrounds mid-way of the angled upper portion. I used angled speaker brackets so that the speakers were not angled to far towards the floor and it worked out fine. However, as David suggested, you could always test it both ways. For testing the upper portion of wall you may have to get someone to hold the speakers while you listen to the same surround passage a few times.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Ht Room Over Garage*

Here is a picture of an install with our FW4.1's, the wireing is in the cieling with binding posts through the drywall, with big washers on the backside for support. You can mount them anywhere on the cieling and drop them to any hight you want. They can also be angled down with diferent length wires.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Ht Room Over Garage*

Now there's an idea!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Ht Room Over Garage*



salvasol said:


> First of all ... Welcome to the forum :wave::wave:
> 
> Now, about the speakers ... is preferable to have it at ear level (that's what I read everywhere)


With surrounds, you actually want them 2-3 above ear level to produce a sound harder to localize, but for mains and centers, yes, ear level.

caveat: unless you are listening to 5.1 music. Some of that is designed to have all speakers at ear level.


----------

